#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Well Test Analysis Course - Lecture Videos

## Naseer

Hello Everybody, 

I'm new to the subject of Well-Testing. Can you suggest how should I learn this subject. My colleagues tell that it is very difficult to learn. Does someone have any lecture videos for this course?

Best Wishes



NaseerSee More: Well Test Analysis Course - Lecture Videos

----------


## Naseer

50 views and no reply...  I'll be hopeful

----------


## reservoir_engineer

dear friend ,
i have one video, but it has big size.
so give me time i will upload for you(inshaa allah)
but my advise for you to start with well test books not videos.
it will be better to understand well test how it is started from diffusivity equation till test design and simulation
regards,
____________
reservoir_engineer

----------


## Naseer

Thanks you very much for your kind advise *reservoir_engineer*.

I will surely begin my study with books. And hope to see any video if available from your kind efforts.

Thanks and Regards

----------


## ahmedm

my friend,

it is not really difficult task you need just to understand the basics first then you start 
to go deep i mean to the models that describe the reservoir pressure behavior

what is it lets say build up test .. we produce then shut the well (we do like pulse to reservoir) then we wait to see the behavior (respond) so we will have draw down then build up

number of analysis takes place to interpret this pressure response to name some, semi-log plots, log-log plot, dimensionless plots, etc

i suggest to you to read a book called " modern well test analysis" for professor Horn
it is simplified and explains from zero to 100 

just go the 4shared.com and search for the book


thanks
i hope this can clearify it is not really complicated task
but need good understanding and knowledge when to use the models and also to identify the flow regims you have from your test

----------


## ahmedm

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

try this

----------


## anshiyar

oooohhhhhhhh I love you brother ...fantastic work

----------


## Naseer

Thanks ahmedm for your beautiful introduction and advise for an excellent book. I would sincerely go though its chapters in days to come. The website is a beautiful source of endless knowledge. 

My sincere gratitude and appreciation for your kind efforts.

Naseer

----------


## Bang Gaol

It's better to understand the whole package off well testing. For an advice for you, read books. I have several books talking about well testing and papers as well. I'll try to upload them, so you can have 'em.
FYI, my fav book is *advances in well testing* by Robert J. Earlougher.
It's a great book. :Big Grin:

----------


## NPole

> It's better to understand the whole package off well testing. For an advice for you, read books. I have several books talking about well testing and papers as well. I'll try to upload them, so you can have 'em.
> FYI, my fav book is *advances in well testing* by Robert J. Earlougher.
> It's a great book.



Could you upload that book on this forum?

/NPole

----------


## ahmedm

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


these are some of the best books in well testing
my friend just start with any donot try to collect books just to find which is better
any one has different openion about the book based on his experience maybe for him is simple but for you too complicated


just start with any and if you check the contents of any well testing books there are almost same even in each chapter you will find almost close subjects and the way of explaining maybe even some of the examples

good luck pls donot bother yourself with a lot of books just utilize the time
and go through any at the end you already grap some and you are better in well testing understanding and interpretation\



thanks

----------


## NPole

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thanks ahmedm.
/NPole

----------


## anshiyar

Thank you very much

See More: Well Test Analysis Course - Lecture Videos

----------


## anshiyar

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thank you very much

----------


## Alamen Gandela

look here my friend
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 :Smile:

----------


## ahmedm

thanks alot 
i was trying to download them but it is difficult 


thanks

----------


## ahmedm

if you can upload it on 4shared that would be great
because it gives error message in rapidshare 
means there is nothing to download


appreciate ur help

----------


## Alamen Gandela

there you go my friend!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

bye

----------


## Ashraf Zoghdan

[QUOTE=ahmedm;73383]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


these are some of the best books in well testing
my friend just start with any donot try to collect books just to find which is better
any one has different openion about the book based on his experience maybe for him is simple but for you too complicated


just start with any and if you check the contents of any well testing books there are almost same even in each chapter you will find almost close subjects and the way of explaining maybe even some of the examples

good luck pls donot bother yourself with a lot of books just utilize the time
and go through any at the end you already grap some and you are better in well testing understanding and interpretation\



thanks[/Dear Friend
Do you have an idea about CMG simulator. if you have please provide me a help for the data entry guide line for the first time using this simulator.
my e mail is ashrafzoghdan@ymail.com
thank you]

----------


## kader_007

Thanks Gandela
but still an issue to download part1 (seems it has been removed)
could you please reupload it.
part2 is ok I've already downloaded it.
Thanks in advance

cheers!

----------


## temr

Thankx very usefull

----------


## Bang Gaol

Hai all,
I'm still searching the video, still can't find it though. I have a great book, my favorite one.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards.

----------


## kdmk

Thank You Very Much !!!!!

----------


## NGUYETMINHPT

it's so wonderful. That's all what I found. thanks God

----------


## ahmedm

dear Ashraf




for the data as first time you start the builder just but the first data of completion of the first well if it is not just go to tools ad use fix well dates



hope this can helpSee More: Well Test Analysis Course - Lecture Videos

----------


## anihita

Modern Well Test Analysis - A Computer Aided approach by Horne, R.N
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## howareyougert

There are many grateful and generous people in this web.

I hope i can share some info next time.

----------


## Shakespear

Recommend reading this report carefully

http://www.wellevaluations.com/newsletters/20051211135287918.pdf

----------


## whitebear

thank brother very much

----------


## Yengineer

Shakespear, I read the report and agree with the approach. 
What I think it might have happened is that the operator has drilled the hole to the TD and set the casing above the producing interval. In this case, depending how much above the casing is set, you do not get cement into the target formation or very little of it and your results are right. ....however, a very stupid way to complete a well.

----------


## ahmadzaq3

Advances In Well Test Analysis (SPE Series Earlougher Robert C. )(Cleaned)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## oluokun

please i need all fekete video learning and i do not know how to download them. please if you have them help me upload them on 4 shared and please send the links or to my e-mail  :Embarrassment: teslas@yahoo.com

----------


## ahmed_2010

Hi frends
i am searching a well test spread sheet 
regards

----------


## reservoirengineer

Check **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> Hi frends
> i am searching a well test spread sheet 
> regards

----------


## anihita

Well Testing by John Lee:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## paolomaldini

thanks

----------


## dquento

hi all! Does anyone have Fetkovich's video course on Decline Curve Analysis to share. Thx in advance.

See More: Well Test Analysis Course - Lecture Videos

----------


## ramprasad153

Dear Anihita, 
Can u please upload the book"modern well test analysis" again on 4shared.
the previous link is not working..
thanks in advance..

----------


## 596kunal

hi naseer 
wer r u from and in which sem. ? r u ??? 
even i m student, but i will study this course in my next sem ...

----------


## anihita

> Dear Anihita, 
> Can u please upload the book"modern well test analysis" again on 4shared.
> the previous link is not working..
> thanks in advance..



I do not understand, how the files got deleted. There are some people who after downloading, make a claim and get the files deleted.

Another link to Same Great book : download before, its deleted again.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anihita

> Dear Anihita, 
> Can u please upload the book"modern well test analysis" again on 4shared.
> the previous link is not working..
> thanks in advance..



I do not understand, how the files got deleted. There are some people who after downloading, make a claim and get the files deleted.

Another link to Same Great book : download before, its deleted again.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## snowrite

Dear friend:
               In  my opinion，if you only to interpretation welltest data，it is not very difficult。At frist，you can read some welltest book，and then try to interpretation welltest data by using the welltest software，such as saphir or pansystem！best regards！

----------


## abdulasad

> I do not understand, how the files got deleted. There are some people who after downloading, make a claim and get the files deleted.
> 
> Another link to Same Great book : download before, its deleted again.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




dear anihita, unfortunately the file is again deleted.
can you please give me any other link to the book..pleeease

----------


## ahmedj9579

dear all
many thanks for your contribution.
i would like to understand a point that said in well test for flow rate or duration for a build up, we multiply the duration by 10.
i heard about this but i didn't get this point.
please if any one can explain this tric to us will be appreciate.
many thanks

----------


## ahmedj9579

morning!
still wait for response;please advice

----------


## Alphino

try watching videos on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] website they might be useful

----------


## kiki76

hi every body 
i'm new using the ecrin saphir (welltest interpretation) software i need any document about the interpretation  and also the manual 
thanks a lot

----------


## resident_evil

Hello everybody, please, would you send a new link to the videos. They desappered from that link.
Thanks a lot....

----------


## pet_spec

Hello guys, :Peaceful: 



Do you have a link for "Bourdet  - Well Testing and interpretation" download?

Thanks.See More: Well Test Analysis Course - Lecture Videos

----------


## Shakespear

:Untroubled: 
Try here 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Shakespear

This is a very good lecture. Too bad he didn't go the route he outlined at first :-(

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Kaisher Anjineer

Hi can you upload that video by fekete again as link has broken and i need that. kindly do help

----------


## ezzo mohamed

Thank you

----------


## emorales

Thanks a lot, ahmed.

Regards.

----------


## ezzo mohamed

Thanks a lot

----------


## SLB

HI
Anybody have Kappa Ecrin v4.3.03a and full working?
If you help I will give you Petrel 2013.2 in exchange
contact me by slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## nimike

thanks

----------


## aboukhalil

thank u

----------


## naveed501

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> try this



Gr8 work brother.......

----------


## babago

Dear friend if you want, i can share a basic drowdawn test for determinate, kh, skin factor and N, and if you have pan system i can explain you how to do an analysis. The books are so confusing and it is better explain with samples. :Eagerness:

----------


## babago

Excause me its drawdown i didnt review the post

See More: Well Test Analysis Course - Lecture Videos

----------


## prihatmaka

how about geothermal, 

right now i'm studying geothermal

----------


## abdulghaffar

you can see this website **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## prihatmaka

thanks, but it doesnt have any video?

----------


## abdulghaffar

first register in site then go to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
you can see some parts from videos on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed.El-Sheikh

you can try these videos 
for buildup and drawdown test analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## baranbaran

Have no videos....sorry about that.//............

----------


## clive1234

Anyone has Ecrin 4.1 license? I'm a PhD student and need it for my research.

----------


## clive1234

Does anyone have the Ecrin 4.1 license?

----------

